# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Результаты  теста родительских контролей (октябрь 2011)

## CyberWriter

На сегодняшний день ситуация складывается таким образом, что Интернет буквально наводнен сайтами порнографической и эротической направленности, пропагандой насилия, наркотиков, терроризма, азартных игр, нецензурным юмором и прочим контентом, крайне нежелательным для просмотра детьми и подростками. Любые нормальные родители хотят оградить своих детей от такого нежелательного контента. Сделать это можно, например, установив на компьютеры специальные фильтры, так называемый «родительский контроль». О наличии функции родительского контроля в своих комплексных продуктах для защиты домашних компьютеров заявляют все ведущие антивирусные производителя. Кроме того, бесплатный функционал родительского контроля встроен в операционную систему Windows 7. В данном тесте, уже втором по счету, мы проверяли реальную эффективность популярных программ для фильтрации нежелательных для детей интернет-сайтов. Результаты теста должны помочь родителям выбрать наиболее качественную защиту для их детей, осваивающих просторы глобальной сети.
 Важно отметить, что в нашем тесте мы не сравнивали функционал продуктов, наличие или отсутствие каких-либо настроек, функций и прочего. Мы проверяли непосредственно эффективность работы фильтров, исходя из предположения, что у ребенка имеется доступ к сети и родительский контроль настроен согласно рекомендациям производителя.
Методология проведения теста »
Анализ результатов теста и награды »
*Краткое содержание:*
 - Введение
 - Измерение эффективности родительских контролей
- Итоговые результаты теста родительских контролей
 - Анализ изменений в сравнении с предыдущими тестами
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru

*Основные результаты тестирования** родительских контролей (заблокированные сайты)
*

* Gold Parental Control* *Award*
Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 (98,7%)
 Norton Internet Security 2011 (96%)
 Entensys GateWall DNS Filter (94,8%)
 Panda Internet Security 2012 (93,5%)
 Avira Premium Security Suite 10 (93,5%)
 SkyDNS (91,5%)


* Silver* *Parental Control* *Award*
ContentKeeper Express (89,8%)
 Entensys  KinderGate Parental Control (89,2%)


*Bronze* *Parental Control**Award*
McAfee Internet Security 2011 (84,3%)

*Нет наград
*
Dr.Web Secure Space 6.0 (94,2%)
 F-Secure Internet Security 2011 (89,2%)
 Microsoft Windows Live Family Safety (85,4%)
 Trend Micro Titanium Internet Security 2011 (67,2%)
 BitDefender Internet Security 2011 (64,3%)



Читать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

